# OpenVZ IPv6 subnets ?



## SpeedBus (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello,

I was trying to figure out how SolusVM manages to provide /80 subnets and the like for OpenVZ while routing it all via the same default gateway. I tried this on plain/vanilla OpenVZ and it doesn't seem to work out if I add in a /80 address, it tries to route it out via the /80's gateway rather than the gateway set on the host-node. Any idea how to route it all out via 1 default gateway?


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

You need to have an address within the subnet to route through as far as I'm aware.

The way I've done it for KVM is to add the "subnet gateway" address to the bridge on the HN. Not sure if that helps.


----------

